# Fully format or clean install in a Windows 8 preinstalled laptop.



## Tejo (Jun 18, 2014)

I have Samsung NP550P5C, which came with windows 8 pre-installed and I also updated it to Windows 8.1

I want to freshly install Windows 8.1 again.

When I googled, I have seen some info like the product key is already embedded in the bios and it automatically recognises the key when we install W8 /W8.1.

So, how do I do this..? I donot have a W8 / W8.1 iso since the OS came preinstalled. And I heard we cannot download iso from the windows 8 website,( before and all W7 iso was available for download, but W8??).

Let me know how to do this.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 19, 2014)

You can download the iso but it won't accept your key. I had the same problem even though i upgraded from w7. Use refresh pc.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 19, 2014)

Tejo said:


> I have Samsung NP550P5C, which came with windows 8 pre-installed and I also updated it to Windows 8.1
> 
> I want to freshly install Windows 8.1 again.
> 
> ...



1.Go to Microsoft Technet!
2.Download ISO file of 8.1 for your language and chipset architecture x64
3.Backup all drivers using any backup software!
4.Download windows USB burn tool
5.Backup your data to recovery disc
6.Set boot option to USB
7.Boot and install!
8.CD-key will be on bottom or battery or sheet!
9.After installing activate it!


----------



## Tejo (Jun 19, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> 1.Go to Microsoft Technet!
> 2.Download ISO file of 8.1 for your language and chipset architecture x64
> 3.Backup all drivers using any backup software!
> 4.Download windows USB burn tool
> ...




Since this is W8, there won't be any key on the bottom/battery/sheet..


----------



## $hadow (Jun 19, 2014)

Why not factory reset it?


----------



## Tejo (Jun 19, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Why not factory reset it?



you mean to say something like "restore pc"..? but still that will just fall back to the initial configuration. All the bloatware/unnecessary apps will still be there..ofcourse we can remove them..
But I prefer clean install....


----------



## $hadow (Jun 19, 2014)

Tejo said:


> you mean to say something like "restore pc"..? but still that will just fall back to the initial configuration. All the bloatware/unnecessary apps will still be there..ofcourse we can remove them..
> But I prefer clean install....



Comparing the time taken by both I will take restore any day.


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 20, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> 1.Go to Microsoft Technet!
> .........!



Microsoft TechNet only 8.1 enterprise available also it has 90 evaluation download


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 20, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> Microsoft TechNet only 8.1 enterprise available also it has 90 evaluation download



Search google for OEMs or download torrent but remember to download original untouched!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2014)

here is a clear explanation to all:
there are 2 versions of preinstalled win 8-->win 8 core & win 8 SL(single language).
if your laptop has win 8 core edition you can simply download win 8 RTM iso from net & format & clean install windows 8.it will be activated automatically as soon as net is connected.
if your laptop has win 8 SL edition then no iso downloaded from net will work/activate.you have to follow a tricky procedure to create a custom iso.

as far as i know asus laptops comes with win 8 core edition while hp/compaq & dell comes with win 8 SL edition.to check the edition run slmgr.vbs /dlv in command prompt & if win 8 edition is "core/pro" you are good to go but if it returns "single language/country specific" you have to follow a tricky procedure to create a custom SL iso for your laptop.


----------



## Tejo (Jun 20, 2014)

Found this after a log of googling...Anyone tried this method??

Need help formatted genuine windows 8 in lenovo


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2014)

see my previous post.if it is SL edition you just have to experiment,no other way.


----------



## Tejo (Jun 23, 2014)

Tejo said:


> Found this after a log of googling...Anyone tried this method??
> 
> Need help formatted genuine windows 8 in lenovo



Yessss...this worked for me.....


----------

